

20-somethings jump into super PACs - 001sky
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/08/super-pacs-twenty-somethings-95860.html?hp=t1

======
pwg
Single page link for those who prefer to read the article whole, instead of
chopped up into two "pages":

[http://dyn.politico.com/printstory.cfm?uuid=A4ABA824-8BF9-46...](http://dyn.politico.com/printstory.cfm?uuid=A4ABA824-8BF9-4691-BF18-281A64DCF94D)

